# Piranha ID



## bigbadfishman (Dec 12, 2004)

Can anyone ID these 2 fish for me

















Piranha #1 Pic 1








Piranha #1 Pic 2








Piranha #1 Pic 3

and









Piranha#2 Pic 1








Piranha#2 Pic 2

Above are some pictures from a friend I bought these from 2 from I nor he knew exactly what type they were when he purchased the they were listed as Serrasalmus sp. from Brazil <not exactly very helpful for giving them the proper setup

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

looks like purple diamond spilo to me although im not the best and identification 
hope this helps 
peace


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Post in the species Id forum youll probobly get more answers there.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to be totally sure from the pictures but they look like rhoms to me.

Moved to ID.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Both S.Rhombeus


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus!Beautifull speciment!!!!


----------



## bigbadfishman (Dec 12, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Serrasalmus Rhombeus!Beautifull speciment!!!!
> [snapback]794039[/snapback]​


I have these guys seperate. I didn't want to risk putting together and now I'm glad I didn't. These guys are super aggressive they look like they want to eat anything or anyone that passes the tank


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

they are both rhombeus


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Both rhoms as was stated above. I have one that used to look like those, mine is from peru. And needless to say your rhoms are veeeery beautiful.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GORGEOUS rhoms you have bro. Very nice.


----------

